

Show HN: Labster – Virtual Labs for School and Colleges - pallavkaushish
http://www.labster.com/

======
jimhefferon
Isn't the point of a lab that for science reality is the touchstone? So
doesn't a simulation entirely miss that mark?

~~~
HarryHirsch
Laboratory exercises serve in part to make students familiar with equipment.
In other words: why would schools and universities offer up costly lab classes
if there were no point in them?

~~~
w1ntermute
Although I agree that physical labs are essential, I also think it's dangerous
to assume that the decision making process in tertiary educational
institutions is driven very strongly by a desire to minimize costs. When
you're selling a scarce Veblen good, creating and maintaining a luxurious and
sophisticated image far outweighs efficiency in terms of overall success.

